# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter#143

## johnc4510

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #143 for the week May 17th - May 23rd, 2009. In this issue we cover: UDS Karmic Koala begins, Team Reporting, New Ubuntu Members, Ubuntu Forums Interview, Tutorial of the Week, Canonical AllHands, KDE Brainstorm hits 1000+ ideas, Edubuntu Meeting Minutes, Renewed enthusiasm for Edubuntu, Ubuntu Romanian Remix, Ubuntu Podcast #29, WorkWithU Vodcast #2, and much, much more!!

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers: We are trying a new way of linking to our translations pages. Please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*In This Issue*

UDS Karmic Koala beginsTeam ReportingNew Ubuntu MembersUbuntu StatsUbuntu Forums InterviewTutorial of the WeekCanonical AllHandsKDE Brainstorm hits 1000+ ideasEdubuntu Meeting MinutesRenewed enthusiasm for EdubuntuUbuntu Romanian RemixIn the Press & BlogosphereUbuntu Podcast #29Vodcast #2Upcoming Meetings & EventsUpdates & Security

*General Community News*

*UDS Karmic Koala begins*

It is time, once again, for an Ubuntu Developers Summit, this time for Ubuntu 9.10, Karmic Koala.
Monday 25 May - Friday 29 May 2009Palau de Congressos de Catalunya[1], Barcelona, Spain

 1. http://www.pcongresos.com/en/index.php

At the beginning of a new development cycle, Ubuntu developers from around the world gather to help shape and scope the next release of Ubuntu. The summit is open to the public, but it is not a conference, exhibition or other audience-oriented event. Rather, it is an opportunity for Ubuntu developers -- who usually collaborate online -- to work together in person on specific tasks.

Small groups of developers will participate in short Forum and Workshop (formerly called "BoF"/Birds-of-a-Feather) sessions. This allow a single project to be discussed and documented in a written specification. These specifications will be used for planning the new release of Ubuntu, as described in FeatureSpecifications[2] and TimeBasedReleases.[3]

 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications
 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases

Blueprints for the discussions that will go on at UDS can be found here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-karmic

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic

*Team Reporting*

Nathan Handler has been asked to take over managing the Team Reports[1].  Now, at the end of the month, it is once again time to update them and the collective team report page[2].  There is a feature of the wiki that can help with this effort.  The "Include" feature[3], used in the collective team report, can make it possible to no longer have to update it manually each month.

 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/May2009
 3. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingComm...eporting/HowTo

http://nhandler.wordpress.com/2009/0...eam-reporting/

*New Ubuntu Members*

The approval results from tonight's Americas Membership meeting are as follows:

Carl de-Avillez: Carl has been active with Ubuntu since end of 2006. Very active in bugs, he has been part of Bug Squad since February 2007, and a member of Bug Control since March 2007 and had some great testimonials of his work from the community. Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hggdh Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~hggdh2

Leigh Honeywell: Leigh has been a part of the Ubuntu community since 5.10, supporting users and advocating Ubuntu on IRC and offline through her work with HackLabTO. She has also been a very helpful and supportive member of the Ubuntu Women team. Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hypa7ia Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~hypa7ia

Collin Pruitt: Colin is an active contributor to the Ubuntu Forums Beginner Team, has recently become involved with the Georgia LoCo team and has worked Launchpad in Answers and Blueprints. His work was cheered on by several people from the community. Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Collin15 Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~hellow

The Americas Board is delighted to welcome these new members to the project!

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ay/000566.html

The Asia Oceania Membership Board reports two new members after the meeting held
on 12 May 09.

David Planella - works for Canonical as the Ubuntu Translations Coordinator (UTC) in the Community Team. He is currently leading the Ubuntu Catalan Translators Team and he contributes to GNOME translation also facilitating interaction between Ubuntu downstream and GNOME upstream. Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavidPlanella Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~dpm

Nick HS - is part of the Singapore LoCo Team. He holds the responsibility of being its IRC operator, forums moderator, launchpad team administrator and website administrator. He is also a Brainstorm Moderator. Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NickHS Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~nickhs

The Asia Oceania Membership Board is proud to welcome these new Ubuntu Members!

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ay/000567.html

*Ubuntu Stats*
*Bug Stats*

Open (56752) +813 over last weekCritical (17) +1 over last weekUnconfirmed (26055) +385 over last weekUnassigned (48827) +747 over last weekAll bugs ever reported (283776) +1457 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Jaunty*

Spanish (14382) -65 over last weekFrench (43034) -128 over last weekBrazilian Portuguese (53837) -262 over last weekSwedish (54440) +91 over last weekEnglish (United Kingdom) (59008) +10022 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope," see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Speeding up typing of the folder/file path in terminal - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19920/Windows of ejected or umounted disks should close automatically - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19905/The trash can's "empty" hotkey is different for desktop and panel - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19913/File sorting & grouping in Nautilus - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19877/Ubuntu One does not sync with mobile phones - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19912/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*Ubuntu Forums News*

*Ubuntu Forums Interview*

Please meet with tinivole (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=490875), one of the forums moderators from UK. He's ibuclaw on IRC. Tinivole has been a wonderful addition to the Staff. He has many skills, from computer engineer to musician and programmer. He's also a member of the Ubuntu Forums Beginners Team, always helping on both the forums and IRC. Before running a real-time tweaked ubuntu kernel, he first used debian, until he installed Hardy alpha 1. "The rest is history", as he puts it.

http://matthewhelmke.net/2009/05/21/...with-tinivole/

*Tutorial of the Week*

May 18, 2009.

This week's featured tutorial is "Comprehensive ndiswrapper troubleshooting guide" by pytheas22 (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=358340). This tutorial is well written, regularly updated and supported, and has been very popular. If you have troubles configuring ndiswrapper even thought it properly installed, this is the place to look at. Wireless is just a few steps away!

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847

*The Planet*

*Jonathan Riddell: Canonical AllHands*

Jonathan Riddell, like all other Canonical employees, attended the Canonical AllHands meeting outside of Barcelona. While there, he got to meet Zhengpeng, who helped make Kubuntu support CKJ, and Aurélien who fixed his Gwenview crasher bug without Jonathan even reporting it! Jonathan also had many people come up to him to thank him for his great work on KDE and Kubuntu. He was also pleased to hear that people are using KDE without even thinking about it.

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3963

*Sayak Banerjee: KDE Brainstorm hits 1000+ ideas*

KDE Brainstorm (brainstorm.forum.kde.org) has hit 1000+ ideas. The brainstorm forum is maintained by the Brainstorm Moderator team and the KDE Developers. einar and Hans also created the Brainstorm Digest, which provides detailed statistics. The next step is to further improve the Brainstrom experience. If you have any ideas related to KDE Brainstorm, they would be glad to discuss it. KDE Brainstorm: http://forum.kde.org/kde-brainstorm-f-83.html

http://blog.sayakbanerjee.com/?p=261

*Jordan Mantha: Edubuntu Meeting Minutes*

The recent Edubuntu meeting was well attended with lots of new people. Some of the topics that were discussed include: How to reestablish the Edubuntu Council, how to effectively advocate/market Edubuntu to schools/school districts, how teams will be structured in the future, and how to attract developers/contributors to the Edubuntu project. They also discussed the possibility of going back from a add-on CD to a single install disk/media.

http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2009/...ing-minutes-3/

*Jonathan Carter: Renewed enthusiasm for Edubuntu*

Jonathan talks about some of the Edubuntu Team's ideas for improving Edubuntu. Some of these ideas include: having full releases that can be installed via DVD or USB disk, getting an LTSP instance in the live environment, working better with upstream projects, integrating better with all of the desktop environments, and making Edubuntu easier to use. In order to make these things happen, they are considering keeping the Edubuntu distro releases as only LTS. Perhaps add-on discs will still occur every release. They are also planning on using various PPA archives for experimental code an stable updates. Finally, they are making an effort to help out with the education projects in other distributions. If you are interested in becoming involved, introduce yourself on the edubuntu-devel mailing list or join the #edubuntu IRC channel.

http://jonathancarter.co.za/2009/05/...-for-edubuntu/

*Adi Roiban: Ubuntu Romanian Remix*

Ubuntu Romanian Remix has been released. It is based on the Ubuntu 9.04 Live CD, but it comes with Romanian as the default language. For many users, the Ubuntu Live CD is the first contact with Ubuntu. The Romanian team tries to improve this first interaction for Romanian users.

http://adi.roiban.ro/2009/05/21/ubuntu-romanian-remix/

*In The Press*

*Managed Services meet Linux Cloud*

MSP Mentor's Joe Panettieri notes that at first glance, emerging software companies like Level Platforms and Canonical have little in common. The former develops managed services software; the latter promotes the Ubuntu Linux distribution. But take a closer look and youll find Level Platforms and Canonical heading in somewhat similar cloud directions. Level Platforms last week announced a Managed Cloud Services strategy, which allows MSPs to manage the Microsoft Business Productivity Online Productivity Suite. This week, and the Linux industry is making similar cloud moves. Canonical, for one, has introduced Landscape 1.3  a fledgling managed services platform of sorts for the fast-growing Ubuntu Server Edition operating system. Some Autotask users have already embraced Ubuntu for their data centers. In some cases, Canonicals Ubuntu offering is emerging as a rival to Red Hat Enterprise Linux, Novell SUSE Linux and other Linux distributions. There are similarities between the open source world and the more traditional closed source managed services market. Both are marching toward managed cloud services. Canonical and Level Platforms are proof of that. http://www.mspmentor.net/2009/05/19/...-linux-clouds/

*Dell Sticks to Ubuntu 8.04 for Stability, Costs*

Thom Holwerda of OS News notes that when Dell announced a shift in its Linux strategy last week, accompanied by a new netbook, many wondered why Dell insisted on pre-loading Ubuntu 8.04, instead of newer versions of the popular Linux distribution such as 8.10 or 9.04. According to Dell, it's an issue of keeping costs down and building a stable, well-tested platform. "We are trying to stay on a 12-month cadence to keep costs down, and build a stable platform," a Dell spokesperson told BetaNews. The Dell spokesperson further added: "Our goal is to provide choice and while we may not have been able to launch Windows and Ubuntu simultaneously on all of our mini platforms, we have offered it when it was ready. It's very important for us to make the Linux experience as simple and seamless as possible for mainstream users vs. 'Linux enthusiasts.'" http://www.osnews.com/story/21528/De...tability_Costs

*Dell launches $700 Ubuntu Linux netbook onto Australian market*

APC Mag's David Flynn says if you like Dells netbooks but arent so keen on the companys choice of OS (you can have Windows XP or, err, Windows XP) then the Latitude 2100 could find its way onto your shopping list. While Dell has offered Linux on many desktops and laptops in overseas markets, the just-launched 10.1 inch netbook is the first Dell PC to be sold in Australia with Linux available as the factory-fitted OS. Jeff Morris, Dells Sydney-based regional director of Commercial Client products, confirmed to APCmag this afternoon that although the Latitude 2100 was aimed primarily at the education market it would also be available to anyone who wanted to buy one through dell.com.au. The entry level system will come with Ubuntu Linux 9.04, an 80GB hard drive and a three cell battery and sell for $706 including GST (less for schools and education departments buying in volume, of course). Options include a 160GB hard drive, 8GB and 16GB solid state drives and a six cell battery. http://apcmag.com/Content.aspx?id=3919

*Ten reasons you should install Ubuntu 9.04*

Jack Wallen of ZDNet UK lists ten reasons you should install Ubuntu 9.04. "Ubuntu has brought Linux to the masses more successfully than any other Linux distribution. And with its recent 9.04 release, Ubuntu has continued on its path as one of the most user-friendly operating systems available  and become faster and more reliable." His reasons include improvement in speed, the newly added Cleanup Janitor, the new notification system, and better wireless support. "Those 10 solid reasons should be sufficient grounds to give Ubuntu 9.04 a try. Is it perfect? No, but what operating system is? However, I can happily say 9.04 might just be the strongest overall release of a Linux distribution I have seen." http://resources.zdnet.co.uk/article...54932-2,00.htm

*A+ for Dell's new Ubuntu Linux netbook*

Computerworld's resident Cyber Cynic Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols tells us he was lucky enough to have a friend at Dell who let him play with Dell's new Latitude 2100-N for a few hours. "After he chased me down, he pried it out of my fingers. I didn't want to give it up. This is one nice Ubuntu Linux-powered netbook." Ubuntu 8.10 ran like a charm on this system. It came with Dell 802.11b/g Wi-Fi and Vaughan-Nichols was immediately able to find and use the local Wi-Fi. He used the net for almost the entire time he had his hands on the netbook, and Vaughan-Nichols was really pleased to find that with the pumped-up battery he wasn't even close to out of power after four-hours of zooming around the Web. Portable, powerful, and Linux: the Dell Latitude 2100-N makes a great netbook for students and workers on the go. http://blogs.computerworld.com/a_for..._linux_netbook

*Desktop Linux For The Windows Power User*

Adam Overa of Tom's Hardware notes that it's that time of year again, when the latest version of Ubuntu is released, and version 9.04 of arguably the world's most popular Linux distribution is now available for free download. Overa noted that after a week of use that he was thoroughly impressed. Overa quickly points out, "Before rolling your eyes at yet another perceived Linux fanboy, let me start by saying that I love Windows. With that said, Ubuntu Linux has been my primary operating system for the past year." Overa just wants the most amount of control over his system as possible, and at this point in time he feels that Ubuntu is the best follow-up to Windows XP. He says, "Don't take my word for it, give it a try for yourself. If, like me, you've tried it before with no luck, perhaps it's time to give it another shot. We know you're curious. Give it a shot. The operating system is free, after all."  http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...uide,2293.html

*Why Canonical Will Succeed Where Most Do Not*

The Linux Loop says that free software, and especially desktop Linux, is a difficult place to run a successful business since your main product is, of course, free. Canonical, though, looks like it might succeed. The main difference between all of the other Linux distributions, many of whom also have commercial sponsors, and Canonical is that Canonical recently launched new and truly valuable add-on or subscription-based services for Ubuntu. These include Ubuntu One, which hopes to change the way applications and files sync, and Landscape, Canonicals proprietary management system for dealing with tons of computers on one network. Not each of these products will be a success, but only a couple must be invaluable before the business becomes sustainable. As long as a few of these products turn out to be major successes, they will pay for the others and create a sustainable business. http://www.linuxloop.com/news/2009/0...e-most-do-not/

*Managing Ubuntu Linux on the cloud*

Computerworld's resident Cyber Cynic Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols says it's actually pretty darn easy to run a virtual operating system on a server or on the cloud. The real trick is managing them. That's why he's excited that Canonical recently released Canonical Landscape 1.3, an Ubuntu network systems management and monitoring service that will let you control your Ubuntu servers no matter whether they're on your desktop or a few thousand miles away on the Amazon Compute Cloud. You can get Landscape as either part of the Ubuntu commercial support package or as a standalone service. With it, you can manage multiple instances of Ubuntu on servers, desktops, or the cloud from a single Web interface. Ken Drachnik, Canonical's Landscape business manager said "Landscape simplifies system management tasks for users who run Ubuntu on physical or virtual servers in-house or some or all of their Ubuntu servers on the Amazon EC2 cloud. It enables users to manage all instances from the same application." Landscape is more proof that Canonical wants Ubuntu to not just be your desktop Linux, but a serious contender for your servers as well. If you're at all serious about using Ubuntu in a business, you need to give Landscape a try. It's an impressive and easy to use system administrator program. http://blogs.computerworld.com/manag...x_on_the_cloud

*Ubuntu 64-bit More Competitive Against Mac OS X*

Phoronix's Michael Larabel notes that he previously compared the 32-bit version of Ubuntu 9.04 against the 64-bit version of Mac OS X 10.5.6, and in a majority of tests the Leopard operating system from Apple outperformed Canonical's Jaunty Jackalope. Phoronix added in the results from an Ubuntu 64-bit installation, and the x86_64 version of Ubuntu Linux is more competitive against Mac OS X 10.5.6. Using an Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit installation is much faster in some areas than Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit and it makes Linux more competitive with Mac OS X. However, there are still a few areas where Ubuntu Linux performed badly compared to Mac OS X 10.5.6: graphics, file encryption, SQLite, threaded disk reads and writes, PostgreSQL, Sunflow ray-tracing, and Bork file encryption were the key places where Ubuntu continued to struggle. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...x_64bit&num=11

*In The Blogosphere*

*Opinion: Microsoft's out, Linux is in*

Since the early part of this decade, there have been some unprecedented advances in the Linux operating system, driven primarily by the advancements of its graphical user interface and long-term benefits seen from the cumulative open-source endeavors. That community may not always get it right straight off, but they are FAR, FAR faster to adapt once the train is moving than any other large corporations. Having now used Ubuntu 9.04 for some time, this blogger feels the time to switch to Linux has never been more ripe. And it appears the global companies are in agreement with new products written for Linux, and the available source code and software base which rounds out the Linux operating system to such a degree.  http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/o...call-20090522/

*Canonical, Ubuntu Get A Virtual Lift*

Two key partners  IBM and Virtual Bridges  seem to be giving Canonical and Ubuntu a substantial lift. Specifically, IBM and Virtual Bridges have been lining up channel partners and customers that are embracing virtualized Ubuntu desktops. IBM, Virtual Bridges and Canonical first announced their joint efforts back in December 2008. Today, the trio provided an update on that work. During the first quarter of 2009, sixteen new VARs and integrators signed up to support Virtual Bridges software  which centralizes and virtualizes Ubuntu desktops on IBM servers. http://www.workswithu.com/2009/05/21...-virtual-lift/

*Landscape 1.3: Can Canonical, Ubuntu Partners Profit?*

Its another small step for Canonicals Ubuntu business, and a giant leap forward for the companys Landscape management platform. The new Landscape 1.3 release allows IT managers and resellers to remotely administer physical or virtual servers within a corporate network or on the Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (EC2). But this is more than a technology story. Landscape could play a critical role in Canonicals effort to build revenue-generating services. http://www.workswithu.com/2009/05/18...rtners-profit/

*Ubuntu: Muslim Edition (Sabily) Review*

Jim Lynch looks at the Muslim Edition of Ubuntu in an objective way and with the realization that it is geared toward those who practice Islam.  Sabily, as the Muslim Edition is called, comes in three versions:  a small or minimalist version, a full version that includes multimedia libraries and a large number of other applications, and a full version with recitations, which adds Quran recitations to the full version.  Overall, he was pleased with the look and feel of the edition, and felt that it had definitely attempted to meet the needs of the Islamic community.  He did find what he felt were some problems with Sabily, but added, "You get all of the excellent functionality of Ubuntu wrapped up in a slick, Islamic package.  If I were a Muslim I'd definitely grab a copy of Sabily."  Read the whole review at:  http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2347168,00.asp

*Ubuntu One Service Stirs Up Open-Source Controversy*

The commercial sponsor and originator of the Ubuntu project, Canonical, has stepped into new territory with the launch of a storage and sync service called Ubuntu One. In the tradition of open source marketing, this has been a "quiet product launch", and appears to have come from nowhere in the last week or two. Details about Ubuntu One are a little scant right now, at least outside of developer circles, but presumably the storage is secure, and nothing is sent or retrieved from the server without being encrypted by a private key. Dropbox adopts a similar policy. It's a neat idea, and kudos to Canonical for thinking it up. In the world of open source people are extremely hesitant to open their wallets to pay for software. But nobody minds paying for a service that's actually useful. Unfortunately there's a stinky little issue, and it's related to a blog posting I made last week: Trademarks. Although it seems the Ubuntu One client is open source, the Web server side of things are still secret. The problem is bigger than this, however. Canonical, and not the community, owns the "Ubuntu" trademark. http://www.linuxworld.com/news/2009/...up.html?page=1

*In Other News*

*Ubuntu Podcast #29*

In this episode, Nick and Josh discuss serveral items including:

Linux.comUbuntu Onedon't use SHA-1Dell promoting Ubuntu on Mini 10Phoronix compares Ubuntu 9.04 vs Mac OS X 10.5.6and how to join LoCo teams

Don't miss out on another great podcast from the GA boys!

http://ubuntupodcast.net/2009/05/21/...st-episode-29/

*WorksWithU Vodcast #2*

Welcome to the WorksWithU Vodcast, Episode II, produced by contributing bloggers Joshua Chase and Nick Ali. This weeks episode covers:

Ubuntu One  the early word on Canonicals file sharing and online storage system for Ubuntu.Dell promoting Ubuntu netbooks  how and where?Linux breaks one percent market share  or does it?

Don't miss this second episode of the Vodcast News!

http://www.workswithu.com/2009/05/21...st-episode-ii/

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Sunday, May 24, 2009*

Ubuntu-us-az Team Meeting

Start: 04:00 UTCEnd: 04:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-azAgenda: None as of publication

*Monday, May 25, 2009*

Ubuntu Developer Summit - Karmic

Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic

*Tuesday, May 26, 2009*

Ubuntu Developer Summit - Karmic

Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic

Asia Oceania Membership Board Meeting

Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetinghttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

Server Team Meeting

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

Desktop Team Meeting

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

Kernel Team Meeting

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Wednesday, May 27, 2009*

Ubuntu Developer Summit - Karmic

Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic

Foundation Team Meeting

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

QA Team Meeting

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

*Thursday, May 28, 2009*

Ubuntu Developer Summit - Karmic

Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic

Packaging Training: Packaging using CDBS

Start: 00:00 UTCEnd: 01:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroomAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training

Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 13:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

Ubuntu Java Meeting

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Friday, May 29, 2009*

Ubuntu Developer Summit - Karmic

Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic

MOTU Council Meeting

Start: 04:00 UTCEnd: 05:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting

*Saturday, May 30, 2009*

None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-777-1: Ntp vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-777-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 8.10 Updates*

None Reported

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

openafs 1.4.9.dfsg1-0+ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/009806.htmlplasma-widget-network-manager 0.0+svn966653-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/009807.htmlmuine 0.8.10-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ay/009808.html

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

John CrawfordCraig A. EddyIsabelle DuchatelleJeff MartinLiraz SiriSayak BanerjeeNathan HandlerDave BushKenny McHenryYour Name HereAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

 1. IRC - Internet Relay Chat.
 1. LTS - Long Term Support. - Said of a release that will receive support for 3-years/5-years rather than the typical 18 months.
 1. LTSP - Linux Terminal Server Project.
 1. PPA - Personal Project Archive.
 1. UDS - Ubuntu Developer Summit.

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License BY SA
http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------


## crjackson

I must have missed the news blurb somewhere, but what happened to the newsletter.  I miss it.

----------


## philcamlin

cool !  :Popcorn:

----------


## jacktar

They seem to have moved it to wiki without telling us. 

Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...tter%2FCurrent

----------


## azangru

> They seem to have moved it to wiki without telling us.


Ouch!

Thanks for pointing that out - I missed the weekly newsletter sorely.

----------


## johnc4510

Sorry about the missed issues...I was out on vacation and then had to have surgery before i came home. I will try to get the back issues posted this next week.

John

----------

